# Winter camping in/near Menton France



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a campsite or Aire that is open in February near to Menton in the South of France?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry can't help on the site but a small warning - Menton central is MH unfriendly - lots of no MH parking signs - we managed to find a slot behind the station.

 
Keith


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok - I guess there is nothing around Menton - so how about anything not so close? Say 20 miles either side would help ( not Vieille Ferme at Cagnes sur Mer)

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*MHoming near Menton*

 Ciao Venwood,
I was running around this area on public transport recently, and noticed several motorhomes wild camping at the now abandoned(at least in the winter) frontier post on the seashore between Italy/France. They were on the Italian side by about 10 metres. On the Italian side a bar/newsagents in full swing. About 30 metres away on the French side a restaurant, and small minimarket etc. Police/Customs guards/ gendarmes etc. prominent by their absence. The tunnel out of the promenade area of Menton to the motorway was closed (31/10). Local bus stops at either side of the frontier post. Going further into Italy - Ventimiglia, about 20 mins from Menton, there were a few campsites open. Of course, this is because of Schengen, so most border posts are now redundant.
HTH.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Eddied,

I'll look into that when we go next month

Pete


----------

